# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Goldline Test Cyp- Fake?

## Phenom

Hey Bro's, 

Picked up these 10ml vials a few weeks back, and on reading some past threads from some of the top boys on this forum , i'm pretty sure they are fake- can anyone just clarify this for sure before i give them some hammer time!!!

----------


## juicy_brucy

I don't think they are fake. You never know unless you test them...
But, why would someone fake a company that barely anyone has heard of???
From what I can tell, that is a UGL...

----------


## juicy_brucy

Futhermore, any UGL that wants to start a thriving, reputable business and remain credible won't be underdosing or faking any compounds...

----------


## Phenom

hmmmm, so you you think i should spare them the hammer? How would i go about getting them tested bro? At the moment i'm 2 weeks into cycle- 250mg Sustanon every 3rd day and 40mg D-bol a day. Would it be too much test to introduce some of this Cyp into the cycle? I'm hounding my supplier for some Deca , but not having much joy.

----------


## darmadoc

I remember reading a while ago that Goldline was a legit pharmaceutical company that either went out of business or stopped making test. I found that out after I had got some from an overseas shipper. I ended up throwing it out.

----------


## SnaX

I just saw this ... http://www.steroid.com/TESTOSTERONE%20CYPIONATE.phtml

and it says something about fakes?

here:




> "Testosterone cypionate is one of the drugs which is most frequently faked. The products by Lemmon, Goldline, and in-ternational Pharmaceutical available on the black market are fakes and almost certainly contain no cypionate. The price situation is the same as with Testosterone Enanthate. For 1 ml of 200 mg or 250 mg, $** - ** are being asked and also paid..."


This help any?

----------


## Phenom

yeah, helps a little Snax, thanks bro. i'm sure i read an old post by Seajackal on this saying that Goldline ceased production some time ago. It just seems so well done, right down to the crimps on the top which have a little arrow shaped and imprinted serration to get to the rubber top on the vial. I wonder if anyone has used this gear and had any results?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Goldline is no longer produced


Labtest: Testocyp van Goldline 1 - 0 8 - 2 0 0 3

Testosteroncypionate. Fabrikant: 'Goldline'. 
Should contain: 200 milligram testosteroncypionate per milliliter.
Did contain: 9,2 milligram nandrolondecanoaet per milliliter.

----------


## Phenom

holy sh#t! thanks Dutch. So basically there is a minute amount of Deca in that vial, which even if i shot the whole thing wouldn't do a lot! Those sons of b#tches!

----------


## Seajackal

Thank God that you've got good intuition Phenom! You got my respect. Dutch saves
the day again :Smilie:

----------


## Phenom

thanks SJ- You, Dutch, Mike CC, all you guys are an awesome font of knowledge. Before finding this forum i didn't have a clue just how much fake sh#t was out there. You guys are lifesavers. Keep up the good work brothers!

----------

